
Lisp @ Google: Killed in 2001 Reborn in 2008 - raju
http://ileriseviye.org/blog/?p=1221
======
vsiva68
The fact that someone in Google wrote an application in lisp does not mean
that lisp is now an approved language at Google. Wonder why the author came to
such a conclusion.

~~~
fallentimes
Regardless, PG has a big smile on his face right now :).

------
jimm
Quite a few of the early comments are mentioning Clojure. Since it runs on the
JVM, that might make more sense than CL for Google (whose main languages are
Java and Python, IIRC).

~~~
snprbob86
Java, Python, and C++

------
redorb
I don't understand the conversation - I hope it isn't real, how can someone
say "no" so immediatley - unless they are that uber smart, that they know the
ins and outs of every language.

~~~
bd
From the conversation buildup it looks like these requests (use Smalltalk,
Lisp) were common at Google, thus could be responded to with "precomputed" no
(i.e. it was not the first time VP had to ponder the request).

